# Webprogrammierung anfangen



## LeChiffre95 (17. März 2013)

Ich will anfangen mit HTML, PHP und Javascript Webseiten zu erstellen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial gibt? und welche Programmierumgebung nutzt man dafür?

Gibt es etwas das vom Aussehen ähnlich wie Visual C++ 2008/2010 ist?


----------



## navraju (17. März 2013)

html: SelfHTML
php: PHP Quakenet Tutorial
javascript: einfaches Tutorial

Programmierumgebung: Aptana leistungsstark und kostenlos.

Natürlich gibt es massig Alternativen, das war jetzt nur mal schnell zusammengesucht.
Ich persönlich favorisiere eigentlich Adobe Dreamweaver, aber für Änfänger ist das rausgewurfenes Geld. Lieber erstmal die kostenlosen Editoren testen.


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2013)

Ich würde erstmal nur Frontend mit Javascript, HTML und CSS machen. Damit kann man rein Client-seitig schon viele schöne Sachen machen. Ich weiß nicht, ob PHP da unbedingt nötig ist. Das kannst du dir angucken wenn du auch server/backend-seitig Sachen umsetzen willst. Und dann wäre Ruby+Rails vielleicht auch geiler.  

Was Javascript angeht: geh gleich auf JQuery. Das ist ein Framework für Javascript, es macht richtig Laune damit zu arbeiten. Plain old Javascript ist so aufgeblasen und ungelenk, mit JQuery kommt man mit deutlich weniger Code aus. 

jQuery


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. März 2013)

Als Entwicklungsumgebung würde ich Aptana oder Netbeans empfehlen. Beide kostenlos und richtig gut. Beide umfassen die komplette Webentwicklung, d.h. HTML, CSS, JS und PHP. Ich persönliche arbeite mit Aptana.
Wenn du dir auf die schnelle einen lokalen Webserver aufsetzten möchtest, nimm Xampp. Das ist schnell und einfach installiert. Webserver brauchst du nur, wenn du PHP nutzt.

Ich kann meinem VorPoster darin zustimmen: Fang mit wenigen Sachen an. Am besten erstmal mit HTML und CSS ein Grundgerüst der Seite aufbauen. Danach dann eventuell mit PHP oder JS noch tollere Sachen machen.
Worin ich meinem VorPoster wiedersprechen muss: Nimm nicht sofort JQuery. Bzw: Es kommt drauf an. Bei Javascript ist die Gefahr, dass man sehr schnell seine Website zuklatscht mit haufenweise unnützen Scripts. Viele nutzen für FadeIn und out Animationen immer noch Javascript, obwohl es dafür eine CSS Eigenschaft, nämlich "transition" gibt. Es ist oft so, dass man etwas mit CSS und JS lösen kann. Mit CSS ist es allerdings auf mehrere Weisen besser: Der Browser kann Hardwareunterstützung benutzen (schnellere Darstellung) und deine Website hat nicht so viele Scripts. Daher überleg dir gut, wofür du JS benutzt. 
Wenn du vorhast eine total dynamische Javascript basierte Website zu basteln, dann, aber _nur_ dann, ist es sinnvoll JQuery zu nutzen. Sonst ist JQuery nur unnötiger Balast. 
Und gerade an Anfänger würd ich sagen: Finger weg von Javascript! Erstmal ohne anfangen!

Tutorial für PHP: PHP fr dich - PHP und mySQL einfach und kurz erklrt  (Gut für Anfänger und gibt auch ein MySQL Tutorial)

mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2013)

Wenn es um normal große Webseiten geht würde ich *Microsoft Expression Web 4* empfehlen.
Download Expression Web 4 from Official Microsoft Download Center
Ist kostenlos und für die Ansprüche (HTML, CSS, JS) vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab mit einem fertigen Login-System angefangen. Da war bereits eine Beispiel-Seite bei, die das ganze demonstriert. Und die hab ich jetzt immer weiter aufgebaut und jetzt kann ich zumindest HTML und CSS schon ganz gut!


----------



## zyntex (3. Juli 2013)

Beherrsche erst einmal HTML (5) und CSS (3), dann mach mit JavaScript, PHP, (mySQL) und dem Rest weiter.

Kann dir dieses Buch wärmstens empfehlem:
Little Boxes
Dann kommt man auch nicht in die Copy&Paste-Versuchung!


----------

